# Where is the best place to get syringes?



## Darkhrse99 (Feb 19, 2014)

I used to buy in bulk, but it's been a few years since I have needed any, so where are you getting your 18ga and 25ga syringes these days? Is CVS or Walgreen just as cheap as any to buy from or is there a cheaper source out there?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 19, 2014)

Gpz serVices is consistent. 
Just ordered today from westend supplies,  they were the cheapest I found.   I'll post back when I receive.   Pharmacies here will only sell slin pins without a prescription.


----------



## Mkpaint (Feb 19, 2014)

I found them online east coast medical supply


----------



## Warriorblaze (Feb 19, 2014)

Gpzservices.com


Warrior


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 19, 2014)

I call Rite Aid and order whatever and pick them up the next day.


----------



## bushmaster (Feb 19, 2014)

Allegro Medical


----------



## HeavyB (Feb 19, 2014)

You can get them at the field and seed... Animal use but hell same crap.


----------



## sneedham (Feb 19, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> Allegro Medical



Perfect they are quick to ship and wait is easy....and quality is their...

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Feb 19, 2014)

I got some from www.drugsupplystore.com Price seemed good and shipped fast.


----------



## bigrene (Feb 19, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> Allegro Medical



This^^^


----------



## rutman (Feb 21, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> Allegro Medical



This
Or Atlantic medical supply

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Feb 21, 2014)

I went with gpz again. Good prices for sure!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 21, 2014)

http://www.medical-and-lab-supplies.com/syringes-needles.html


The dumpster behind the HIV clinic:


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Feb 21, 2014)

That's where I plan to dispose of my pins lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 21, 2014)

Been using GPZ for almost a decade....but I recently ran across some threads here and on other board where some people claimed to have received dirty/used pinz.  I NEVER had this issue....all the same, I need a script to get all my shit to pin.  But this time, I told my MD when I saw him last week and he gave me a few boxes of BD 25g 1.5" along with a couple boxes of 25g 1" needle only.  He also tossed about 10 cialis and viagra samples in the bag as well.  I love my doc! (my doc is my best friend.....we grew up and went to school together)   





/V


----------



## HamHands (Feb 21, 2014)

HeavyB said:


> You can get them at the field and seed... Animal use but hell same crap.



This, I get my 22 gauge needles @ Tractor Supply Warehouse. "Producers Pride" brand has always been solid, sterile, well packaged(sealed), and sharp... A full 16 week cycle's worth of needles/syringes for about $10...But I only pin once every 6-7 days...


----------



## prop01 (Mar 1, 2014)

Darkhrse99 said:


> I went with gpz again. Good prices for sure!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



They have been a solid source for me for years .   ..... However , I wish I could find a good inexpensive reliable place where I could get bac water as well . Gpz used to sell both .


----------



## cityboy21 (Mar 1, 2014)

gpz............placed order on Tues and at the house on Fri.


----------



## prop01 (Mar 1, 2014)

cityboy21 said:


> gpz............placed order on Tues and at the house on Fri.




That's the way they roll .


----------



## tommyb (Mar 2, 2014)

another vote for gpz. been using them for about 3 years, never had a problem!


----------



## XxGetLeanxX (Mar 2, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> Allegro Medical



This for sure


----------



## Adam81F (Mar 2, 2014)

www.gpzservices.com



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Mar 2, 2014)

Cem........


----------



## Tyler114 (Mar 2, 2014)

gpz


----------



## Octupi (Mar 3, 2014)

liquidations-outlet(dot)com


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 3, 2014)

ShopMedVet.com


----------



## rclabwholesale (Mar 5, 2014)

getpinz.com medical-and-lab-supplies.com


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 5, 2014)

rclabwholesale said:


> getpinz.com medical-and-lab-supplies.com



Either of these


----------

